# Addition Slide Show!



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi all I promised a slide show of the addition for my new kubota and it consists of 31 photos from start to finish!! 
Ernie the weatherwane is there, will take a better pic just for you!

click on -> to start!

Thanks to all for the comments and I finished one day behind my estimate!
Dean 

Slide show!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice how you put it in a slide show. You did a great job and i see you have it all filled up with stuff and i also see you have the electrical run to it.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Great job, Dean! Thanks for the slide show. Looks like you had good weather while you were building.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Real nice looking building! Makes me a little jealous.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Great Job Dean :thumbsup:


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks great, Very nicely done!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

This will absolutely be the last pics of this project!! I promise but I owed Ernie a pic of the weathervane!

weathervane 


A hex sign for my Pennsylvania friends!
Hexed 

A view from the Garden (original end)

garden end


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice building Dean.

If you're finished using that bright orange wall-leveraging tool you had there, you can send it down to my place!

 

Steve


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by steventhomas42 _
> *Nice building Dean.
> 
> If you're finished using that bright orange wall-leveraging tool you had there, you can send it down to my place!
> ...


Thanks Steve but she is helping me erect a new structure as we speak!!
12X24 Porch for a drive buyer!!
No response from the "peanut gallery" needed!! (you know who are)!!


----------

